# יתרון תשור



## Nunty

אני עדיין בעניינים פיננסים (ממש לא התחום שלי). מה זה *יתרון תשור* באנגלית? תודה!​


----------



## talmid

140508                                    0230

Hi!

Could you please explain to me  what the word
תשור
means, please, as I cannot find it in a dictionary

Thanks


----------



## Nunty

I was able to see the original document, which turns out to be a bank statement and bank statements are notorious for cutting off the ends of words. I now think that it should be יתרון תשורה but I still don't know what it means. 

Anyone?

Talmid, תשורה is a high register word meaning gift.

EDIT: A little further research showed that יתרון תשורה is just the name of a savings scheme at one of the banks.


----------



## Just in time

Does yitron/yitaron mean _preference_ or _projection_ or _advantage_ here?


----------



## LXNDR

_Yitron_ due to construct state. Since this seems to be a proper name the meaning its authors loaded it with is anyone's guess, but i would interpret it as _advantage_, _benefit_.


----------



## Just in time

Thanks. Wiktionary says it's יִתְרוֹן _yitron_ no matter what, although I remember hearing Israelis say _yitaron_.


----------



## LXNDR

Indeed it is, TIL, lol

נספח:משקל קִטָּלוֹן - ויקימילון
נספח:משקל קִטְלוֹן - ויקימילון
תחומים 2.1 משקלים - האקדמיה ללשון העברית
תחומים 1.4 הצירי - האקדמיה ללשון העברית


----------



## Albert Schlef

(@LXNR, thanks for these links.)


----------



## Just in time

But many native speakers say _yitaron_ when it's not in the construct state. I have never actually heard anyone say _yitron_.


----------



## LXNDR

They do. That's exactly why i answered as i did. I wasn't aware of the correct pronunciation, since i'd only learned it how i heard it without bothering to look up the vocalization given the legitimate _mishkal_ *kitalon*. On TV and radio newscasts it must be pronounced correctly, but i guess i wasn't paying enough attention.


----------



## Just in time

What does _mishkal_ mean?


----------



## LXNDR

That's a pattern in which nouns are formed, a morphological mold, which also embodies certain semantics. If you first meet a word which sounds like *maktela *you can immediately know that it means _an appliance, a mechanism_, or alternatively if it sounds like *miktala *it's likely to mean _a place, an establishment_


----------



## Just in time

Oh, I see. תודה רבה!


----------

